# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  Using PETG with X-Plus white side of build surface

## 3Dan

Hello,

After destroying 2 bed surfaces by printing PETG on the white side with a bed temp of 80 degrees C (could not get the model off-ripped the white sticker), I dialed the bed temp back to 30 degrees C and I was able to get a fairly simple release. 

 Does anyone else use the white side of the build surface for PETG? 

 If so, what are your settings?

  Are there any issues with printing PETG with a near ambient bed temp? 

 I tried using the smooth side - but even up to 90 degrees C with or without glue, but I could not get the model to stick.

----------


## tron

I use the white side with PETG but I alway coat the bed with a glue stick and haven’t had a problem removing the print. I use the default PETG settings from the QiDi slicer.

----------


## Sheldor

The Qidi flexible build surface is great till the white side starts to bubble and lift, happens faster when printing high temps for long periods.
I ditched it and went with a bosciliarite glass bed, always use Dimaflex adhesive and have never looked back.

----------

